# Handycam/camcoder



## skghosh44 (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish to purchase a camcoder for home use preferably SONY Handycam below 15K. As I have now idea about camcoder, what feature/point to keep in mind to purchase the same. Please point out the feature in serial order.
thanks.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 13, 2007)

1. No & size of CCDs & Pixel Count
2. Recording Format/ Compression
3. Recording Media
4. Manual Controls
5. Fstop, Min Lux & Focal distance
6. OPtical Zoom Size
7. Still Photo Resolution
8. PC connectivity (USB/Firewire)
9. Optical Image Stabilization
10. Sound Recording Bitdepth & Frequency

Also look for Flash/Shoe, Still Photo Recording Media, Webcom Mode, LCD Size & Pixels, Battery Life, Viewfinder, NTSC/PAL mode, Filter Diameter, Video In/Out, Audio Out & Mic In etc...

Why Sony? Can't you find a good Panasonic camera like GS320 or GS400(???)


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 14, 2007)

> Why Sony? Can't you find a good Panasonic camera like GS320 or GS400(???)



OK I have to keep this points to purchase the same. Will u please point out the config of these 10 points as stated by you. As I have no idea hence I shall be glad to know nominal config with normal PC as I do not want  to face any dificullty to play and edit in PC.

Also the panasonic model u have mentioned by u is suitable for home use and below 15K ?

Please go through this link and suggest is it a good decision to purchase the same
*shopping.sify.com/Electronics_Dura...andycam_HC38_E-_item_13174058___14211342.html


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 15, 2007)

<15k

Try for a Single CCD camera with MiniDV format with USB(Firewire is better), maximum optical zoom (never mind digital zoom) and image stabilization (you may not get optical).

Why don't you save some money to buy this: *shopping.sify.com/Electronics_Durables/Camcorders/Panasonic_Camcorder_GS_230-_item_33027___14211352.html

And confirm its NVGS(PAL) and not PVGS (NTSC).
*panasonic.com.au/products/specifications.cfm?objectID=3696

If possible save some more money, and buy GS320 if you don't need Mic Input

And I am sorry, there is no NTSC version for GS230. Just go for it....(But the price is very low, and it may be a grey market product!!!)


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. About recording media which one is good MiniDV or DVD ? One of my friends say that now DVD Camcoder is good as it is directly playable at PC. What is your comment about this. If you support this, please  review this camcoder.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 15, 2007)

The quality of MiniDV is better than DVD, but it takes a lot of Hard Disk(15gb approx) space whereas DVD takes about one fifth the space.

And also, DVD's are much more portable than MiniDV tapes.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> The quality of MiniDV is better than DVD, but it takes a lot of Hard Disk(15gb approx) space whereas DVD takes about one fifth the space.
> 
> And also, DVD's are much more portable than MiniDV tapes.


Now what u will suggest MiniDV or DVD ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 15, 2007)

You should go for DVD(its pros overshadow the cons), but DVD camcorders are a bit expensive....the lowest model(sony) is about Rs 19000, 

but considering your budget of Rs 15000, there is no DVD camcorder at this price and you have to go for a MiniDV one.

Check the Sony DCR-HC28E which retails for just under Rs 15000 here:

*www.sony.co.in/product/dcr-hc28e?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 15, 2007)

No, never go for any DVD camcorder. DVD Camcorder uses MPEG/MPEG2 format for recording the video which is a delivery codec with bi-directional frames.

And MPEG is 8Mbps where DV is 25Mbps

If you really want a "DVD" camera, buy AVCHD(H.264) based SONY Camcorders which is 18Mbps.

And Editing MPEG video is like Hell. There is no Good MPEG editors in the world. 

And Yes, if you are not going to edit your Videos, If you are not looking for Quaity other than Quantity, buy DVD Camcorders and SONY is the best DVD based camcorder makers. For MINIDV/DVCPro Panasonic is the best. For HDV/HDCAM Again sony IS THE Best. For AVCHD Canon is the Best.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

> VideoEditingIndia



I think u are practical exprience holder. You are recomending Mini DV. Now If I opt for Mini DV, what is the procedure for transfering Video from Mini DV to PC. As I have no Mini DV tape drive in my PC. Whether I have to purchase one or there is option to transfer video directly from Camera to PC. What is the format of video recording ? Is the Mini DV re-recordable ? If so how may times. What is the duration of recording of Mini DV. Cost of Mini DV ? etc.

I contacted with Sony Customer Care about the price of their product between their  authorised dealer and Sifymall shopping / indiatimes shopping. I got reply from them as under



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Greeting From Sony India Customer Care Center.
> 
> ...



I found price difference (less price) of Rs 3000/- to 5000/- for the product range RS.<20000/- from Sify Mall Shopping and IndiaTimes Shopping against Sony India Dealers price.
Will any one clarify why these diferences. Is those reputed online shoppers selling 2nd hands goods or somethings else ?? Any one any idea ??


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 15, 2007)

To transfer MiniDV to system you need a Firewire Card which cost around Rs. 450 If your Camera supports USB You can even use the USB Capture, but its not recommended.

Yes, You can Reuse MiniDV 100 Times or till it die, but we don't recommend to use it more than 5 times for home use and more than 2 times for Studio use.

You can buy a MinIDV tape for around Rs.100(I am getting it for Rs.70 in Chennai) which will record 60Mins in SP mode (I dont recommend LP mode)

To capture MINIDV to Computer, you don't need any recorder/device. You can use your Camcorder itself for home use.

MiniDV uses DV Codec which is a 5:1 compression which is rated as the best editing format till date. I recommend you to use Panasonic DV Codec to capture other than SONY/Microsoft DV codec, even if you have Sony/Canon camcorders.

Usually You will get a software to capture. If not, don't worry I will provide some good softwares. You can contact me in Digit Forums or enquiry at videoeditingindia.com

Yes, Dont buy online, Go to the dealer and buy any good Camcorder. And again if you are buying a SONY camcorder, be ready to POST lof of stupid questions in this forum future...

If you can't trust me about Panasonic DV, Visit pana3ccduser.com


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for lots of pains taken to clear my doubt. Now let me decide to what to do. I will open this thread as soon as I purchased the same. Bye the way are your engaged with videography ?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 16, 2007)

> are your engaged with videography



No, I am a Film Editor in Prasad Studio, Chennai


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK. very fine. I will contact you when as an when required, hope u will help me.
thanks


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 16, 2007)

Man, Are you going for a SONY?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yet not decided will think after Durga Puja. Now re-search and analysis is going on about price/quality. My choice is sony DCR HC38E.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

I have written a detailed article in my website. Here is the link:

*Buying Guide to Digital Camcorder*


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I have written a detailed article in my website. Here is the link:
> 
> *Buying Guide to Digital Camcorder*


Nice guides for a newbe like me. I copy paste your guides in my PC for future reference. Whqt brands u suggest.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 17, 2007)

There is no fixed brand dude. It all depends upon which camera you are purchasing and your budget. First decide your budget and then look for features rich camera from either Sony, Canon, Panasonic or JVC. All offer good handycams.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 17, 2007)

> get a sony 1 only



May we know why?



> get a dvd handycam ......



Again can you provide the reasons why DVD is better than DV

Kiran,

You may find this link interesting?
*www.itportal.org/News/Guides/10_Things_you_should_know_before_buying_a_Camcorder/


----------



## Smirk (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi M new to this forum and stumbled upon it while I was searching for a Handycam. 

I too need to buy one and I have been putting it off becouse I could not decide upon the brand and the type of handycam I wanted.

I am going to use it for vacations & home use so I am looking for something thats easy to use and handle and where I do not have to buy extras to view or transfer stuff to my hubbys laptop.

Though I have seen the mini dv & the hard disc ones I found mini dvs better since i cud play the dvds directly even if i dnt have a pc available.

The budget would be somewhere between 20 to 25 thousand (will i get anything cheaper than that??)

Also I personally prefer Sony as a brand but is canon equally good?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 22, 2007)

> personally prefer Sony



Why all you guys are stay with Sony? Sony is like 'Mac', they wont support universal things. You have to buy their Memory cards only while all others suppor SD Cards. For low end MiniDV cameras Panasonic is the Best, If you are going for DVCAM then try Sony.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 17, 2007)

> @VideoEditingIndia



Today  I received a Panasonic NV GS60 MiniDV Camcorder ordered fron Sify Mall. Now the problem is how to transfer the video from camcorder to PC. I tried through the usb cable, but there is no suitable driver found by the system. Also no driver CD is bundled with the camcorder. 
Now how solve this problem.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 17, 2007)

What's your OS? 

Install Motion DV Studio software. It has the drivers in build.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 18, 2007)

My System config is MSI 845 Ge/GV(intel chipset) Mobo, P-VI 2.4 Ghz processor, 80 GB HDD, 256-128 RAM OS 1) Wibn XP Pro (without service pack), 2) Linux Open Suse 3) Kubuntu 7.10.
Is the software mentioned by u is freeware or paid.

I have another PC(ZENITH) which is very old config Celeron 850 Mhz Processor, SIS 630 Mobo, 128 MB RAM. running Win XP SP-2, where I tried to connect the camcorder and successfull, Here it is detected by the system and I can capture the video through USB port.

Also may I required to purchase Fireware Card for Capturing the video to the PC ? or USB port is sufficient.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 27, 2007)

yes, you need service pack2. USB is enough for home use, but not recommended. Motion DV is available in the CD which came with the cam.


----------

